# I need advice on beretta 20ga please!



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

I am looking at an AL391 Urika, 20 gauge, 26"barrel, w/plastic case, 5 chokes, wood stock and forearm.

Anyone out there have comments on the 391's?

How much is the above mentioned gun worth?

(It is about 95% to 97%, has a couple small "dings" in the wood, the gun has only had about 5 boxes of shells through it)

Any comments good or bad are welcome!

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Guns America shows a few listed from $875 to $1350..........


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

absolutely love mine. I use it on grouse and pheasant, sporting clays when I'm shooting subgauge. A well built gun.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

I own two of them in 12 gauge and they are very realiable. Plus they are built tough to take a beating! I bought mine new for $ 1195.00 each.

Bob A.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a youth 20 gauge for my wife that I used for quail when I was in Washington. Love that little gun. I have 12 that I use for everything. The only drawback I see is that they aren't the easiest gun to breakdown for cleaning. Its like anything, the more you do it the easier it gets.

I would say $850 to $950

Brian


----------

